# Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle revealed as Anonymous GM.



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Fucking Hornswoggle was the anonymous GM, what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

A new low?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Okay Fuck This Im Done.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I'm surprised the forum didn't crash.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Just when you think it cant get worse, it always does.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Just when I thought Raw couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Seriously it's like an 8 year old Cena fan is writing this shit they call RAW, it's actually a disgrace.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Just when they hit a new low, they have to outdo themselves. :lol


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

So the little bastard is a heel behind closed doors, but is a ass kiss dick sucking piece of shit in front of the camera?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Daniel no reaction bryan.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

ay ya wanted to know so there u go hornswoggle i question why i watch wwe this company is joke


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Nimbus said:


> Daniel no reaction bryan.


What?


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Domenico said:


> Fucking Hornswoggle was the anonymous GM, what the fuck is this shit?



all I can say thank god that's over another nite of listening to the troll was enought for me


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

That was underwhelming. But at least there was closure to the storyline.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

thought santino was going to say cole was but who cares its over next week when oull prob get stephanie as gm or regal then flair or edge will be gm on raw 1000


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

wrestling is so cool


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Hornswoggle was not the GM, I refuse to acknowledge it. JBL was the GM, he just didn't feel like showing up tonight, that's the reason, yup.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

TNA is looking better and better as the weeks go on after watching this garbage.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Well at least the Anonymous GM bullshit is over. God, I hope it's over.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

and you wonder why i miss the late 90s 

at least back then when an angle sucks ass they cover it good


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

To my little bro it was the best part of raw, little horny is his favorite after 1.ryder (his hair) and 2.cena (he's just called "the good guy", guess there's no other on raw). Being 11 he Doesn't even know what little horny means the way king says it, he runs around with his fingers on his head saying "I'm horny I'm horny!", cracks me up


In the summer he spends some time with my family at the lake and Couldn't get him to settle down when raw started though as he was bored with the AJ skit as usual and was falling asleep at the end of the night.

This is who WWE is marketing to.. It is no longer "wresting" and I've accepted that, it's PG sports entertainment, just the way vince wants it, I enjoy the show just from seeing how much my little bro enjoys it, and to this 29 year old the GM skit with king/cole was MOTN.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Well I'm glad that's over. But that shit seriously ruined my 2010.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I honestly would have preferred never knowing.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



jerseysfinest said:


> I honestly would have preferred never knowing.


I agree, because they've just reached a new low now.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Why not?

It didn't make sense at all, yes. But they had to do _something_ with the Anonymous GM. 

It's obvious Hornswoggle wasn't really the Anon. GM, they just had to make it be somebody. They weren't going to bring back someone like JBL to let them reveal they were the Anon. GM on a throwaway RAW episode. The Anon. GM carried on too long to begin with, it's going to be a letdown to begin with, whoever they revealed it to be.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I am honestly not surprised. The fuckery continues.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Did the anonymous GM never book Hornswoggle into a match where the point was he`d get beat up for the heel heat?

So Hornswoggle was Vince's fake bastard kid, and now is the Anonymous GM. I bet he would have been the one to have killed Vince as well. Any pro-wrestling unsolved mystery - it's Hornswoggle.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Please let Orton make his return by booting that green little turd in the skull before creative writes him off the show for good! (One can wish...)


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



TheRadicalDreamer said:


> Please let Orton make his return by booting that green little turd in the skull before creative writes him off the show for good! (One can wish...)


:no:


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


Not even a two hour match of Brodus Clay vs Tensai?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

This really isn't a big deal. The storyline has been dead for what 2 years now. 

Hornswaggle might as well admit to being the bigger picture as well.

It's dead, it's over, it's finished it really doesn't matter what joke ending they give to it.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Doesn't surprise me at all!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I LOVE how when the laptop first appeared tonight EVERYBODY was loving it and thought it was great.

Shows over...how do you feel now?

Fucking stupid, I knew when I heard that chime bad shit was going to happen.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I missed Raw because of work...but after watching the segment, it's pretty obvious he's not the person who was GM for a whole year. Who cares anyway...we're gonna get a new permanent GM soon (hopefully).


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Unfortunately, as soon as I saw Santino was searching for the GM, this was he obvious outcome to me. I knew at the end of every one of these joke skits, the punchline is little Horny. :no:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

About time we got that storyline officially closed even though I didn't like it.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

but i don't get it though...The Annonymus RAW GM HATED Bret Hart...Why the hell would Hornswoggle hate Bret Hart?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Who knew Horny was such a heel?? He tormented Edge and countless others!


----------



## Notsure (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



DoubleAwesome said:


> but i don't get it though...The Annonymus RAW GM HATED Bret Hart...Why the hell would Hornswoggle hate Bret Hart?


Because the WWE never had any idea who the GM was so no thought was put into it and how it would turn out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


Yeah, right. Just wait until the 1000'th episode when they debut Dean Ambrose wearing a fucking dress like Vito. It can ALWAYS get worse.

I'm not surprised this is the stupid conclusion they came up with. Like somebody else said, any time there's an unsolved mystery, it's Hornswoggle. Every single fucking time.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I actually found it funny. The idea of Santino going around looking for the GM is a good one and they should have featured it a couple more times throughout the show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Yeah, I was able to laugh through most of Raw...but that? Fuck that. Why even bring that whole thing back up if you were just going to turn it into shitty Hornswoggle comedy? I guess we know what happens when they bring up old angles now. Raising the briefcase at King of the Ring 99, GTV, etc....keep those mysteries forever.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, right. Just wait until the 1000'th episode when they debut Dean Ambrose wearing a fucking dress like Vito. It can ALWAYS get worse.


I'd laugh. Partly to conceal the pain, but because this forum would completely melt down.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Shock said:


> I actually found it funny. The idea of Santino going around looking for the GM is a good one and they should have featured it a couple more times throughout the show.


I liked it better when Jericho did it.

"WHAT'S HIS E-MAIL ADDRESS?!"


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I posted it on its own thread but it got closed so here:
Some dude actually imagine Hornswoggle being the anonymous RAW GM two years ago 
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100623123700AAi2DKK


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

This is just trash TV. And the funny thing is, people get butt-hurt over it. Why waste your time and energy? It's stupid. They know it's stupid. I'd rather they didn't reveal it at all instead of doing it in such a pointless throwaway "comedy" segment. 

Ugh, this is giving me Raw 2009 flashbacks...


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I think literally anyone on the roster would have been a better reveal as the GM than Hornswoggle. Like, Mason Ryan, Alicia Fox, or Camacho would all have been terrific reveals in comparison.

Having said that, I will choose to assume that this just means that Hornswoggle was GM for tonight, but the previous Raw GM from 2010-2011 will forever remain anonymous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I'd laugh. Partly to conceal the pain, but because this forum would completely melt down.


I'm all for forum meltdowns, but we can't lose him. There's too much at stake.

In all seriousness, they won't really pull off anything stupid with him, he'll come out as we know him, but it'll definately lead nowhere for the forseeable future, just like the rest of their shit. Just don't ever say it can't get worse, WWE has NO limits.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Are people really surprised? This is the same company that had Hornswoggle as Vince's illegitimate son.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



RoadDoggJJ said:


> Having said that, I will choose to assume that this just means that Hornswoggle was GM for tonight, but the previous Raw GM from 2010-2011 will forever remain anonymous.


That's easier on the brain but sadly, I think it was revealed he was the GM all along when Lawler asked him if he was doing it all this time and Hornswoggle said yes. 

JBL would have been the better reveal. He could have clotheslined Slater's head off and then whip his phone out and text the GM to prove it was him. It would make sense that he was emailing Michael Cole of all people.

But no, we're stuck with this garbage. Who writes this crap.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm all for forum meltdowns, but we can't lose him. There's too much at stake.
> 
> In all seriousness, they won't really pull off anything stupid with him, he'll come out as we know him, but it'll definately lead nowhere for the forseeable future, just like the rest of their shit. Just don't ever say it can't get worse, WWE has NO limits.


As long as Vince McMahon is alive this company is not going to get better as he won't ever step down.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

lol I just was watching RAW for the only worth wrestler there. ADR he just appeared and leave like a boss..I did the same, after the awful anime/manga opening act I knew things were going to suck.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Oh god just let it go people. Anon GM was always stupid and they ended it for the fun of it the stupid way, you guys are just pissed that you read way to much into it.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



WPack911 said:


> Oh god let just it go people. Anon GM was always stupid and they ended it for the fun of it the stupid way, you guys are just pissed that you read way to much into it.


I'm pissed because they felt the need to bring it back, like seriously you let it die nearly a year ago. What was the fucking point of tying up the loose end NOW?

WWE amazes me with their stupidity some-.....A LOT of the times.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Im not surprised at all


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



iHoneyBea said:


> I'm pissed because they felt the need to bring it back, like seriously you let it die nearly a year ago. What was the fucking point of tying up the loose end NOW?
> 
> WWE amazes me with their stupidity some-.....A LOT of the times.


You know how they're doing the whole weekly interim GM shtick, the Anon GM just happened to be this weeks "special" GM. 

But yeah, the Hornswoggle segment was absolutely vile. 

There's nothing funny about it, nothing lighthearted. For those who say stop taking it so serious, I would, if it weren't such a fucking joke that it didn't even merit not taking it seriously.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

lol I stopped watching the WWE completely ever since Cena/Lesnar. Looks like I made the right decision by not watching this shit. It just gets worse and worse the more I read about it. Anybody who defends this is out of their damn mind.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



KrazyGreen said:


> You know how they're doing the whole weekly interim GM shtick, the Anon GM just happened to be this weeks "special" GM.
> 
> But yeah, the Hornswoggle segment was absolutely vile.
> 
> There's nothing funny about it, nothing lighthearted. For those who say stop taking it so serious, I would, if it weren't such a fucking joke that it didn't even merit not taking it seriously.


Make Ryder GM of both shows, hell make Hornswoggle GM.

But dont tie him to that storyline, I would've been fine with it being a mystery.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

It's moments like this I want to stop being a wrestling fan.

Could you imagine if this was a New York crowd in 1999 and this storyline happened? A lot of "bullshit" chants, they would've been eaten alive.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Fuck my life up the asshole. Just when you think WWE programming couldn't get any stupider, it does.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

All these people talking about "a new low" wtf are you talking about? That's hardly a _new_ low. It's par for the fucking course.

But why do any of you care anyway? They're not going to revive the angle..... (shit, I pray to God they aren't). If you ask me it was an extremely half-assed way for the WWE to bring closure to an angle that never went anywhere and was just dropped.

What pisses me off is that some 15-20 minutes of air time was blown on it counting the "match" that basically didn't take place. One of two things happened here: A. WWE actually thinks the fans can't do without a GM for one whole show. B. They're such airheads that they couldn't think of anything else to do with that time.

Honestly I would have been happier if they booked another Ryback squash. If they had I would have known they were about to waste my time as soon as his music hit.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Glad that they actually ended the unanswered angle.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Glad that they actually ended the unanswered angle.


i swear wwe does some great things ie aj/bryan/punk. then they follow it up with hornswoggle being the gm. kill me now.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I can't wait to see how they use Hornswoggle to explain what exactly was that "bigger picture" that the Nexus spoke of. 

Honestly, it's one thing to just drop a storyline without any closure (see above) but if they are having to resort to stuff like this to fill two hours god help us when they need to fill 3 hours on a weekly basis.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Crimson 3:16™;11715850 said:


> Glad that they actually ended the unanswered angle.


Agreed for sure, I may not be 100% happy with who it was this whole time but I am happy they took the time to finish what they started.



MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> I can't wait to see how they use Hornswoggle to explain what exactly was that "bigger picture" that the Nexus spoke of.
> 
> Honestly, it's one thing to just drop a storyline without any closure (see above) but if they are having to resort to stuff like this to fill two hours god help us when they need to fill 3 hours on a weekly basis.


Not just that but wasn't Hornswoggle still illiterate when the RAW Anonymous General Manager thing started?....I could be wrong....but imagining Hornswoggle make Championship matches, fight with Edge does not compute....no pun intended


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I didnt mind it at all. Its not like they devoted weeks of Raw leading up to a big reveal segment on Raw where Hornswaggle comes out. 

Anonymous GM hasent been relevant for almost a year. They just threw the Hornswaggle name out there to piss the IWC off for sure.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> I can't wait to see how they use Hornswoggle to explain what exactly was that "bigger picture" that the Nexus spoke of.


The Nexus had been working for Hornswoggle all along, he told them to go after Vince McMahon so he could take over the company since he was the illegitimate child. He then became corrupted like his evil father once he became the anonymous GM and taking over the whole show with his power and ruining the Nexus group he originally created.

When the roster was getting suspicious he stopped with the emails and returned to SD so no one would suspect him....until now when Santino decided to find out the truth.

The "bigger picture" was just an ironic joke seeing as Hornswoggle is a midget, he thought it'd be funny.

WHY am I not a member of Creative.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Meh, don't care. The storyline was dead anyway, what kind of reveal could you people be expecting after reviving a dead storyline 2 years later?


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

its basically a one day storyline. they bring it back after dropping it for a long time just to have it be done with. nobody cares and im glad its over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



jerseysfinest said:


> I honestly would have preferred never knowing.


Amazing sig by the way.



DoubleAwesome said:


> but i don't get it though...The Annonymus RAW GM HATED Bret Hart...Why the hell would Hornswoggle hate Bret Hart?


He never was the original secret GM. They probably had someone else in mind but dropped the storyline then brought it up again and just pinned it on Hornswoggle.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

What a waste of opportunity. It could be revealed as anyone at 1000th Raw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I thought this was very lame. I ask myself sometimes as to why do I still watch this crap. I'm glad they solved the plothole but I'm not satisfied with it.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

*Gets his popcorn*


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Great Khali would have been better. I would have made him look more intelligent


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

What difference does it make, he isn't hte permanent GM it was revealed to end the questions about who is it and it was a one week GM thing, they are doing a new former GM every week until they find out who will be the permanent GM of Raw and SmackDown. 

I'm waiting for Adamle to turn up.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

what a fucking let down


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

GL with Adamle apparently he took time of his newscasting job in April,
and hasn't been seen since. Ppl say he is troubled.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



DoubleAwesome said:


> but i don't get it though...The Annonymus RAW GM HATED Bret Hart...Why the hell would Hornswoggle hate Bret Hart?


because back than they actually had plans for it to go places and for it to be someone else (rumor says JBL) but things didn't work out as planned and they wrote it off. Now to end it once and for all they just shoved it with Hornswaggle. 

It's not like Hornswaggle is going to be the GM of Raw/Smackdown every week so who gives a crap.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

him being the anonymous GM is stupid enough, but then... that retarded segment that he bites Santino's ass and kick Cole... do they really want to make it a show for 9 year old kids?


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I'm not supporting this way of closing the storyline, but Vinnie Mac just trolled the smarks big time.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*WTF ! Hornsroggle was the anonymous raw GM*

What do you have to say about hornswoggle being the anonymous Raw GM or what was your reaction when he came out as anonymous Raw GM


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WTF ! Hornsroggle was the anonymous raw GM*

*yes he was and it was FUNNY AS FUCK!!! He bit someone's ass! :lmao X a billion.

BIT





SOMEONES






ASS!!!!!




:lmao X a billion and three.*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WTF ! Hornsroggle was the anonymous raw GM*

Already a thread about it. Use mine.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

Everything involving Hornswoggle is horrible. :bryan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WTF ! Hornsroggle was the anonymous raw GM*



Domenico said:


> Already a thread about it. Use mine.


*Merged bro.... 


*toke*


ya feelin' me?*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WTF ! Hornsroggle was the anonymous raw GM*



LadyCroft said:


> *Merged bro....
> 
> 
> *toke*
> ...


Yes. I feel you. :cena2


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

No he wassn't, the WWE just did never know who they would bring up. So who cares??


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I actually posted a question about who the anonymous raw GM was in another thread and got my answer. The wwe is obviously trolling the fans in general and the IWC in particular.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

I loved how WWE showed us right after this stupid segment the commercial for the No Holds Barred DVD. You know that movie where the WWE superstars made fun how embarassing and ridiculous it is


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Would of been better if they never reveled the gm.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wwe jumping the shark?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never been so angry watching WWE programming before. What an absolute sickening segment. First we get Jerry vs Cole because 75% of the WWE Universe are a bunch of brain-dead morons and then we find out that Hornswoggle was the anonymous GM all this time?! I would rather they just left that unfinished storyline alone! The only good part of this week's Raw was the Punk/AJ/Bryan storyline...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not sure which was worse: Hornswoggle as Cruiserweight Champion, Hornswoggle being revealed as Vince McMahon's illegitimate son, or Hornswoggle being revealed as the Anonymous Raw General Manager.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Why, oh WHY does WWE have to use that annoying troll so much ... Now he's the RAW Anonymous GM, how stupid.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

god damn this is sooooooo annoying...


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, good thing Horny wasn't actually the anonymus GM. It was all another joke for the 9 yr olds


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*

He did it for The Rock.



Nimbus said:


> Daniel no reaction bryan.


:lmao Random as fuck.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

GTI said:


> Yeah, good thing Horny wasn't actually the anonymus GM. It was all another joke for the 9 yr olds


We all know that Hornswoggle wasn't actually the anonymous GM, but the fact he was REVEALED to be the anonymous GM is what bothers us. Hornswoggle, out of all fucking people. I still don't understand why they didn't fire the guy's ass yet.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

So glad I didn't watch Raw last night.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I said it before and I'll say it again.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Lolwhuuut? Well thats....uhm, very sad.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Nimbus said:


> Daniel no reaction bryan.


? uh whatever...

well yeah when i was fast forwading through the show i saw there was a segment with hornswoggle so i skipped it but thats just 
uhhhh.... fpalm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

With all the shit WWE put out lately, this honestly didn't surprise me. The whole anonymous GM angle was awful anyway, so I hope that ended it. I guess they just revealed it as Hornswoggle to give the little retarded troll some exposure again and to keep him relevant and to kill off an awful storyline. It's pathetic that Hornswoggle is still employed by the company, it really is.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

The anonymous GM was just an excuse to make Michael Cole a pseudo-authority figure, it's pretty much been dead and buried for more than a year now.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure, that really sucked but it it would have turnet out to be someone actually exciting or relevant people would start to ask questions to why and how and so on. And at least they recognized that the fans hadn't forgotten that angled and at least made something out of it, even if it was the worst closure it could possibly have been.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

This reeks of Vince's sense of humour.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Only way wwe could spit on our faces more is if Hornswoggle does become the GM from now on


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

I honestly find this scenario rather insulting......the WWE really do treats its viewers like idiots. 

PATHETIC.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> With all the shit WWE put out lately, this honestly didn't surprise me. The whole anonymous GM angle was awful anyway, so I hope that ended it. I guess they just revealed it as Hornswoggle to give the little retarded troll some exposure again and to keep him relevant and to kill off an awful storyline. It's pathetic that Hornswoggle is still employed by the company, it really is.


What's more pathetic is to think that Hornswoggle is the last cruiserweight champion in history.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not even surprised. We knew that the angle was aborted last year. It's like when they stopped the kennedy/Vince story for the hornswoggle/finlay/vince shit. The difference is that now the story ends and that's a good thing. I'm happy it was just for one night only!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*You lot are taking this far too seriously. This is a storyline that ended around a year ago? It doesn't really matter who the anonymous GM was, the WWE just used last night as a way to have a bit of a laugh by exposing him as it.*


----------



## OmegaGreen17 (Jul 8, 2012)

First the rather dead legend-of-the-week response killed RAW for me this week. 

Then. This.

Worst RAW in a while.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> What's more pathetic is to think that Hornswoggle is the last cruiserweight champion in history.


True. Everything he does is pathetic. Remember the illegitimate son angle with Vince? Him being the last Cruiserweight title just shitted on legacy of a once great title, it's was an insult to guy like Gregory Helms who held the title over a year and had the greatest reign in the history of the title.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I hated EVERYBODY in that Anon-GM segment, and I'm an unselfish kinda guy, that doesn't happen often. Just wanted a net to catch all of them and drop them into a volcano.

But I didn't, I went and had a nice cold beer to calm me down. Ah it's the little things.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

SO MANY HOLES IN THIS STORYLINE!!! It made me sick.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


:vince2 

Challenged Accepted


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> True. Everything he does is pathetic. Remember the illegitimate son angle with Vince? Him being the last Cruiserweight title just shitted on legacy of a once great title, it's was an insult to guy like Gregory Helms who held the title over a year and had the greatest reign in the history of the title.


Everything involving Hornswoggle is PATHETIC, so like you i don't understand why they didn't fire this fucker yet. Maybe it's because they are using him to reboot the "Leprechaun" movie, but that movie is gonna be straight to dvd so i still don't see why he has to swallow TV time.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see why everyone is so pissed, every time they drop a storyline because the creative team is bunch of old retarded farts... they use hornswoggle as a comedy act.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I never gave a shit who it was, but this does sum up the WWE's lack of ambition and creativity.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I have never been so angry watching WWE programming before. What an absolute sickening segment. First we get Jerry vs Cole because 75% of the WWE Universe are a bunch of brain-dead morons and then we find out that Hornswoggle was the anonymous GM all this time?! I would rather they just left that unfinished storyline alone! The only good part of this week's Raw was the Punk/AJ/Bryan storyline...


The voting was rigged. There's no way that 75% of people wanted to see that match.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

While I do think it's ridiculous that Hornswoggle was revealed as the GM, I'm still glad that they finally put some closure to that storyline. I thought we'd never find out who it was. Now it doesn't make much sense for Hornswoggle to have done a lot of the things he did but whatever, it's not like the storyline is going to continue now, it's over and done with.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> While I do think it's ridiculous that Hornswoggle was revealed as the GM, I'm still glad that they finally put some closure to that storyline. I thought we'd never find out who it was. Now it doesn't make much sense for Hornswoggle to have done a lot of the things he did but whatever, it's not like the storyline is going to continue now, *it's over and done with.*


I fucking hope so.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope there's a ritual sacrifice in the 1000th episode, and Hornswoggle participates.

That segment yesterday was fkn ridiculous. Felt like I was on the children's network or smtg.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

When writers don't know how to end with an storyline always they use the midget. Who's Ol' Vinnie's son? Who's the RAW GM? How to end with the cruserweight? He'll finish marrying AJ. BS.


----------



## bojinov3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Tosh said:


> Seriously it's like an 8 year old Cena fan is writing this shit they call RAW, it's actually a disgrace.


ha agreed.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

To be honest nobody was the anonymous gm. When this whole gm started. Reason woggle was picked to be revealed as the anonymous gm was because no one expected it no one would suspect that midget being it and because wwe wanted to please those fucking stupid kids in the audience wwe makes me sick. 

TNA>WWE fuck what any wwe mark has to say.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok so Hornswoggle was Vince's illegitimate son

Now hes been revealed as the annoymous GM WTF


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuck you WWE!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are being too negative, a 8 year old can write a better show than this.


----------



## orlando42 (Jul 10, 2012)

u guys what is ur problem

hornswoggle is great


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

orlando42 said:


> u guys what is ur problem
> 
> hornswoggle is great


I was going to call you a :troll until I looked at who's in your sig and I realize you mean serious business with that photo.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

This was some bullshit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

so let me get this straight people are competely raging over the "tie-up" of a year old storyline that was completely written off until last night?

People take their entertainment to seriously. Was it "bad" to reveal Hornswoggle as the Anonymous GM, sure, but it was a 10 minute segment on one episode of Raw so the WWE could tie it up and stop getting questions on Who was the Anonymous GM. ITs not the end of the freaking world.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

It ain't no got damn Hornswoggle that doesnt even make sense... They need to fire the whoever though that crap up and fire Hornswoggle because he sucks and because he's also responsible for ruining so many other storylines and the destruction of the cruiser-weight title .. best to pretend this crap never happened 

*ignores crap* aww man we never got to find out who the Anonymous GM is doh maybe next year......


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Tubbsx said:


> When writers don't know how to end with an storyline always they use the midget. Who's Ol' Vinnie's son? Who's the RAW GM? How to end with the cruserweight? *He'll finish marrying AJ.* BS.



Damn, you said it. Now it's going to happen. They'll be skipping around the ring, hand in hand, during all the matches from now on. 

Of course, AJ can get anyone into the main event (look at the wonders she's worked for the WWE champion!). Teamed up with her, Hornswoggle will be unstoppable! Next thing you know, he'll be taking out Sheamus in fifteen seconds, then he'll make Punk his next victim. Hornswoggle – undisputed champion. just wait, it's gonna be amazing!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> so let me get this straight people are competely raging over the "tie-up" of a year old storyline that was completely written off until last night?
> 
> People take their entertainment to seriously. Was it "bad" to reveal Hornswoggle as the Anonymous GM, sure, but it was a 10 minute segment on one episode of Raw so the WWE could tie it up and stop getting questions on Who was the Anonymous GM. ITs not the end of the freaking world.


Right. 

They could have continued to not disclose who it was. It wouldn't have mattered anyway because the story line was dead already. Hornswoggle? Meh who gives a damn anyway, it was a cop out ending. Just like the "Mr. McMahon's son" story line. He was probably a back up result.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm happy that the storyline concluded and I don't mind the fact that it was Hornswoggle. It's not worth being upset about, it's just wrestling.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That bottle of Jack Daniels came in handy when they were bringing up that storyline again... It wasn't strong enough top ease the pain.

Seriously though I am actually glad the closed the doors on it... better it ended than never at all I guess.

So whose betting the "Bigger Picture" was Wade Barrett coming out in a dress?


----------



## bar340 (Jun 10, 2012)

Its almost like they see someone post "Could RAW get any worse", and the creative team all go "Challenge Accepted"


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

this tells me one thing THEY HAD NO FUCKING IDEA WHO IT WAS GOING TO BE. FUCK WWE FUCK THEM TO HELL


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Im really happy that it has been cleared up and now its well n truly closed. However I was pumped to see if it was someone meaningful. When it was revealed as Hornswaggle it just didnt really make sense to me. But no biggy least we know haha


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The voting was rigged. There's no way that 75% of people wanted to see that match.


It must have been. They obviously had no proper way to fill that slot, so they had to churn out this rubbish instead of actually engaging their brain cells to find a way of utilising mid-card talent.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

imagine if it was some one good. people on here would be even more pissed. "why didnt they reveal who it was sooner!?! I wouldve loved to see him as the gm!"

that would have made it worse i think.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

In my opinion, they could have built this up for two weeks and had a nice ratings bump. Anonymous GM was annoying but it kept people thinking who was behind it.

What a waste anyway.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

And the WWE wonder why the ratings are down. Here folks is Exhibit A.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Living proof that Vince doesn't plan things as carefully as people say he does.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Sometimes I think they hate doing this shit, but Vince demands it and it keeps him happy, so...

If it wasn't Vince, who the fuck booked this?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think this clears up his twitter rant on The Rock. He was pissed Rock never said sorry to him after telling him it doesn't matter what he says.

Poor Swoggle.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The hot angle of the summer right there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's Vince's kid. It makes perfect sense! :vince3


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Vince. I haven't seen a big 'Fuck You' in a while.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly? I really, really don't care. Don't you guys remember all those tidbits of info from that past writer's assistant? The GM angle had no end game and it was forgotten about, and Vince didn't care to bring it back up to solve the mystery.

Was it concluded in a completely stupid and lazy way, emitting legions of groans and producing not a shred of actual entertainment, save for retarded kids in the audience who see a fat midget and clap like the retards that they are?

Abso-fucking-lutely!

Have we come to expect anything of deeper substance from creative, and will we care in 2-3 weeks? A month?

Hell no.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

For real now who the fuck thought that this was a good idea?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Romanista said:


> him being the anonymous GM is stupid enough, but then... that retarded segment that he bites Santino's ass and kick Cole... do they really want to make it a show for 9 year old kids?


LOl at superman retains


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Sure, it was fucking stupid, but honestly, did you expect better?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> For real now who the fuck thought that this was a good idea?


Vince he must of cleared this shit to go on.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This was awful to find out. :/


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> He's Vince's kid. It makes perfect sense! :vince3


Didn't JBL reveal that Finlay is his father?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


Oh, trust me, they'll find a way...




A-C-P said:


> so let me get this straight people are competely raging over the "tie-up" of a year old storyline that was completely written off until last night?
> 
> People take their entertainment to seriously. Was it "bad" to reveal Hornswoggle as the Anonymous GM, sure, but it was a 10 minute segment on one episode of Raw so the WWE could tie it up and stop getting questions on Who was the Anonymous GM. ITs not the end of the freaking world.


While it's great that they finally revealed who it was, that doesn't mean we should be gracious no matter the outcome. And I strongly doubt that they did this because they were being overwhelmed with questions on who the GM was, you think WWE gives a single fuck on what the fans care about if it doesn't immediately lead to ratings/merchandise sales? No it's not the "end of the freaking world," but nobody said it was--it is however a ridiculously stupid segment on a ridiculously stupid show and we have every right to bitch about how crappy a product we love is.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never been more speechless at WWE ever.

I couldn't understand.

I just couldn't speak.

It was so obvious that they did it just to troll the IWC as no one else would have even remembered that anon GM. 

I highly doubt the anon GM was meant to be Hornswoggle from the start.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

English Dragon said:


> I highly doubt the anon GM was meant to be Hornswoggle from the start.


It's just something WWE threw together at the last minute to tie up the loose end and have a Raw GM at the same time. Pretty stupid and pathetic if you ask me, but it doesn't surprise me. WWE could have turned the anon gm angle into something much more grand, but WWE loves throwing good stories down the toilet in order to showcase guys like Sheamus, Cena, and Hornswoggle. SCREW YOU WWE!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> I highly doubt the anon GM was meant to be Hornswoggle from the start.












No shit. It was a cheap joke for the kiddies.

It was embarrassing to watch but so is a lot of things. Stop taking TV shows so seriously.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess this is WWE's quick fix to close this mystery. It was one of the worst shows ever!!! Why hornswoggle though?!


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

it's like the writers just said "fuck it!! let's take the easy way out"

bob backlund would've made more sense as the anon gm.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It would've been better if they just kept it anonymous. Hornswoggle was GM all along.

Does anybody still doubt that Vince is losing it?


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Atleast this shit is over. I figure they couldn't get the one guy they wanted to be the Computer GM, so they went with a retarded option of Hornswoggle.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

This entire anonymous GM reveal can be summed up in one visual image:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mister Excitement said:


> Didn't JBL reveal that Finlay is his father?


Yeah but it was revealed as Vince first in 2007 after Kennedy got suspended


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Well at least a storyline has come to a close. Now we can pretend it never happened...just like anything else little bastard related. It's not like it really matters after they put this one to rest after HHH became COO.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hornswoggle is the go to man when WWE wants to put an end to a storyline.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's episodes like this that makes fans ashamed to be fans. I need some puro or something. Maybe go watch some Funk or Flair or whatever. You know...guys who gave their whole LIVES to pro wrestling. WWE is pathetic.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

That was the dumbest shit I've ever seen. They could of picked anyone but they pick Hornswoggle. A guy that shouldn't even be in WWE.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WTF is Vince smoking having Hornswoggle as the annoymous GM


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



Tosh said:


> Seriously it's like an 8 year old Cena fan is writing this shit they call RAW, it's actually a disgrace.


Actually, the show is targeted towards ONLY 9 year old Cena fans. So, this is what we are getting. Even Cena said that in his last promo lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So is he a heel now then? knowing wwe they will just forget all about this and say he is still a face. I'm really confused


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

They dropped the character after Punk's big promo last year and never mentioned it again, so why are you surprised that they further sh*tted on the character ?


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

fpalm was all I did when I heard this shit...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Hornswoggle is the scapegoat for resolving storyline mysteries when they've lost interest in the storylines. Don't forget, he's not only the anonymous Raw GM, he is also Vince McMahon's bastard son. Little bastard (literally, as it turns out), didn't even work to earn his position as a GM, just like Stephanie. :lmao

Oh well, at least we have a resolution to that angle now.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Well. . shit


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is almost as crazy as Kevin Nash texting himself to attack CM Punk last year


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

I laughed hard when i saw this. This just shows how shitty WWE Creative actually is, not to mention Vince himself. Fuck.This.Company


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

Having the reveal as Hornswoggle was a simple rib to the storyline that was randomly dropped in its original run. The Little Bastard was never going to be the mystery GM but since it's not a storyline anymore it made for a comedic blowoff for an isolated angle on Monday night. It's annoying but don't think for a second this was ever the serious plan


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

In some ways you hope wwe goes bankrupt, they deserve to when they pull shit like this. I can just see it now where they get their writers from at wwe headquarters they have a big white room and it's like 100 monkey's with typewriters. 

Why would they think cole vs lawler would entertain us? Why?

FUCK Hornswoggle and FUCK vince.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

Wait.... what? I've not watched this weeks Raw yet... Is someone having a joke?


----------



## Archange1 (Jul 15, 2011)

though I was hoping for a bigger surprise than that, at least WWE gave us some closure on that storyline


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I remember back in the day everyone thought it was Micheal Tarver :lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.


Dont be so sure.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Goddamnit.. Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM*



BrianAmbrose said:


> The good news everybody is that there is no way that Raw can get any worse.













Challenge accepted.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

I cringed so bad when lawler said "I ought to put you over my knee and give you a spanking" 
WTF . 

I expected lawler to give him a right hand and knock him the fuck out. But that segment was just gay.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Son of a bitch...the fuck kind of shit is this?!?!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i really don't think it was hornswaggle. in fact, this was just an angle to get him on tv this week..which is pointless to begin with, but whatever. the thing is, i don't think they knew where they were going with the computer gm thing so, they finally just said fuck it and killed the angle..in the most devastating way possible


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RubyRed said:


> Wait.... what? I've not watched this weeks Raw yet... Is someone having a joke?


We wish. We Really Really Wish


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Man I wish it was Vince that was the anonymous GM*

Just so he could say "IT'S ME SANTINO!!! IT'S ME SANTINO!! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!!!!!!" That would have actually been hilarious, Hornswoggle was not hilarious, I was just pissed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Man I wish it was Vince that was the anonymous GM*

*Oh man, Hornswaggle was funny as fuck in that segment. He BIT.SOMEONES.ASS! 

Bit










an









ASS!!!










*


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

WTF is wrong with this company?!! Who writes and OK's this shit?


----------



## gerstl (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope they realise that this was a huge let down. The reaction of the crowd says it all: a moment of silence for a new low of wwe.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

It was a lighthearted segment that brought a storyline no one gave a shit anymore about an ending. Stop taking it so seriously guise >.>


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm telling myself that what happened wasn't a reveal of Hornwoggle as anonymous Raw GM in 2010 but rather WWE having appointed the real anonymous Raw GM from 2010 as guest GM to promote Raw 1000. The big reveal was that LAST NIGHT ONLY, Hornswoggle duped everyone and posed as that anonymous Raw GM from 2010 (a totally different person) just to mess with everyone. 

This is probably not really what WWE had in mind, but I am a self-respecting adult who needs to sleep at night knowing he voluntarily takes time out of his schedule to watch this smoldering heap of horse shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is Vince's answer to the IWC when he planned this:


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just one thing that I suddenly remembered, not long after hiring the GM Vince speaks to them on the phone, agrees with what the new GM has to say and then says that all his trust is with him. 

At this point in time the character of Hornswoggle cannot speak, he didn't gain the power of speech until this past christmas when Santa Claus granted his wish (can't believe I just wrote that).

Plotholes all over this shiznit. Worst... payoff... ever.


----------



## Marcus Blade (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just surprised that they even bothered to bring closure to the Anonymous GM storyline.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RubyRed said:


> WTF is wrong with this company?!! Who writes and OK's this shit?


Writer's write (Stephanie too) and Vince OK's EVERYTHING, he probably writes occasionally too.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

It would have been better if it was ADR's mouse.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

More Proof that is vince whos ruining the product and not the writers.

Pritchard and lagana both worked for wwe and during their time in there everything was shit.

Then they quit wwe go to tna and tna becomes way better than what it was.

vince needs to gtfo and enjoy the rest of his life.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

how critical of steph's work/writing do you think vince is?

if she wrote the three stooges sketch would vince think it was gold?

or does she write some stuff and he just plays his theme over his phone?


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

this story isn't dead. People from 2010 (Hart?) will probably beat up Horns.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

bret v johnny ace v hornswoggle?

makes sense, book it.


----------



## WE-NEED-WCW (Dec 9, 2009)

The fact that they made Hornswoggle the Anonymous GM is hilarious and just another example of how stupid WWE has become.


----------



## wizard887 (Apr 7, 2012)

A lot of over reaction on here lol. It doesn't even come close to surpassing Mae Young giving birth to a hand and getting her "puppies" out, yet that is largely viewed as part of the wwe's best era.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> Just one thing that I suddenly remembered, not long after hiring the GM Vince speaks to them on the phone, agrees with what the new GM has to say and then says that all his trust is with him.
> 
> At this point in time the character of Hornswoggle cannot speak, he didn't gain the power of speech until this past christmas when Santa Claus granted his wish (can't believe I just wrote that).
> 
> Plotholes all over this shiznit. Worst... payoff... ever.


*Horny was clearly using Kane's throat speaker thingie at this point in time. *


----------

